# Rare Betta, I think?



## Sunfyre427 (Dec 23, 2013)

This is Sunfire!I used to have plenty of Bettas, but the heaters they had went wacko during the winter and they sadly died...I made sure Sunfire would have the best possible conditions. He lives in a five gallon tank with a brand new mini heater with heat control. Apparently he is a kind of rare orangey yellow betta (VT I think...) and I got him yesterday at Petsmart! He is doing pretty well, and the first addition to my now carefully monitored Betta breeding collection. The tank had gunk on the outside, and he wasn't having any of it, which is why part of his face is blocked. He is a solid colored fish with black edges on his scales..Anyone else seen fish like Sunfire?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I can't see the picture, but it sounds like you have a yellow pineapple fish- a fish with edging on the scales. It isn't really rare, especially for veiltails, but it is a lot less common then the typical blue and red. 

Are you planning on breeding him?


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

I cant see the pic either, but it definitely sounds like a pineapple betta. 

Does it look kinda like this?


----------



## Sunfyre427 (Dec 23, 2013)

Yep, He is a pineapple VT, for sure...I might breed him, though my females died from that terrible heater malfunction.....He is the first one I have seen of his kind, and I guess I scored on him because all we get in Texas are reds and blues in VTs, CTs, and Dragonscales....SCORE!!!


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

the last betta of mine that passed was also purchased as a pineapple ct. though he didn't stay like that for too long (6months???) even though I don't see betta like that too often. in the end he lost most of the pineapple texture and got red/orange spots on his fins. he was a very nice fish before and after the change.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Wow, I want one of those. You should definitely breed him


----------

